# Highland Cattle prices



## kwagner21 (Oct 12, 2004)

okay, I know this is going to be all over the place and depend on where people live, but my husband has agreed to get a cow or 2 and i just love the highlands. i found when i was looking at sheep or goats or pigs, i could find the prices listed on the websites for the animals they are selling. maybe not all of them, but at least a few so i could get a general idea of what the asking price was. but i can't seem to find that information on the highlands for sale. if anyone is selling them on the websites, they don't list any idea for prices. so i was wondering if anyone knew what they go for in different areas. as i said i love them but my husband doesn't understand why i would want them instead of other breed and if there is a big price difference i won't even both to look, i know i won't be able to get one. thanks for any info you have.


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

I see that the NE highland cattle assoc doesnt have prices listed... but here in the Kansas area, they do seem to list prices. I dont know how this will compare to your local area prices, but here are some pics and prices for you...

http://www.heartlandhighlandcattleassociation.org/index.php/classifieds


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

kwagner21 said:


> ...my husband has agreed to get a cow or 2 and i just love the highlands...


 I noticed that you're in NY. Did you see this for sale item?
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=232919


----------



## kwagner21 (Oct 12, 2004)

thanks, those helped. at this point i am just looking, trying to get a feel for what price range compared to other cows. i was just surprised they didn't list any prices. at least know i have a basis of comparison.


----------

